# Janome 712T treadle



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I saw this on Amazon this morning. (I can't figure out how to put the link here) I have an old Singer treadle machine and I'm wondering if the Janome would work better than my treadle or if I should just stay with my old Singer. It does seem to have more stitch options...


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The Janome 712T is a modern mechanical machine that is set up for use in a Singer style treadle base. It has the most common stitches found in modern machines. 

The only thing I have against them is they will have lots of plastic gears and parts inside. My wife has had lots of failures with plastic gears in her Singer machines and I've replaced several in machines we've bought and flipped.

I've not used one, but I suspect they'd work great. 

Joe

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd not compare the quality and workings of a modern Janome to that of a Singer. Since about 1970 I'd not want a Singer as they don't live up to the Singer name.

But everyone here knows I totally believe in any Janome.

Depending on the price that might be a good deal. I've thought of one at some point so I could have more than straight stitch should the power not be available. And still have things like zig zag and overcast stitches.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

There are a lot of machines you can convert to treadle - as long as they aren't electronic (meaning they have step motors in them or electronic buttons for stitch selection).

All you need is that they have a flywheel that a belt can go on. I've got many 50's era zigzag machines that can be used with a treadle belt. 

I agree about not wanting anything Singer after about 1960. Like so many other companies, the quality went downhill and they weren't the same anymore.

Sort of like what Remington has done to Marlin - and I wouldn't want a newer one of those even if it was given to me, but I've got quite a collection of older ones (I have quite a collection of older Singers too).

I will say, a lot of newer "plastics" are way better than what was being used when sewing machines first started having plastic parts. A higher end sewing machine is probably going to handle quite a bit, though most of the cheap ones are really made cheap - and won't hold up to much. When you look at the stress an embroidery machine has to deal with - they do have to be built pretty tough to handle the speed and duration they sew at. I've seen some that get set full speed and they run for an hour like that completing the design.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

These are all good candidates for treadling - at a fraction of the cost of new. Notice how the back bed ends right at the base of the pillar, so that part would not interfere with the treadle belt. 




























Even my lavendere Necchi can be treadled - it has a longer bed extension, but comes with holes for the belt


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

And just so the treadle machines don't get jealous - here are a few of them.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

thread drift - I went and counted
office - 2
Bedroom - 3
Dining room (now quilting room) 27, and that includes the long arm on the 12' frame
Den 8
Library 12
Sewing room 21
Display room (picture above) 48

So that is 121 in the house (plus 3 plastic toys)

and then I have 8-12 out in the shed, not sure how many, and it might be more than that. Most of these will end up in the Machine Shed once it is complete.

Most of these are not in cabinets, however I probably do have over 50 cabinets too.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought the Janome 712T. Love it. We dont have electricity so treadle it is. Just a few minor adjustments to my cabinet and it fits good. Unfortunately it doesnt go down into the cabinet and close the top. Has to be open at all times which isn't a bad thing. I had trouble at first getting my feet coordinated enough to run the treadle, but that just took practice.

I agree with everyone about the older singers. I am a singer gal and own a few (9) of the older ones which I love, but after going off the grid, not able to use them at this time.

I bought mine on ebay for $59. It was like new. (They stated) But all the attachments were in unsealed bags. And they said there was no manual and one of the attachments was missing. But after going thru it, found all the attachments and the manual so felt pretty good with my purchase.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've seriously considered buying a Janome treadle to replace the old Franklin head in my lovely treadle cabinet. Its a long bobbin which I don't like and it doesn't work. I haven't wanted to spend the money to get it fixed because of the long bobbin. 

I'm going to watch thrift stores and garage sales for a machine I can convert. I'd like a machine that does a basic zigzag and back stitches. Worst part of using a treadle was tying off all the threads.


----------

